# Discus fish sales U.K.?



## ksaad3978 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here.

I have been very interested in keeping discus and have been trying to find a good source to buy them from in the U.K, and I found 'discus fish sales uk'. Has anyone ordered from him before, and did you have a good experience. I only ask this because on his guestbook and review, he has no negative reviews, and when I explored a bit more, I found that if you try to post a review, it has to be approved by him, which makes me a little wary. Any feedback appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Just saw this post - his only one 

Wonder if he got sorted out !?


----------

